# Let's have a talk...



## What Rigger? (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey gang...

In another thread, Gafftaper said something about how some of us who work for large corporate type entities can't go around revealing who we are (at least in the context of our employment) due to liability and fear of retribution at work- even WITH our union to back us up.

It doesn't mean I have to be some total stranger who only shows up to deluge people with info/opinions on my one-or-less days off a week.

Yes, feel free to PM me. If you have a question I can safely answer, I will. Honestly, most of the time I'll do what I always do: say "hire a pro in your area". But if I can point you toward a legit resource, I'd be more than happy to. I've helped a couple people out around here with that.

If we converse enough, you might even find out who I am (nobody special, really...just a BMX nerd with guitars who has suddenly taken up boxing...this is no joke...) and/or what my gig is. But let's be honest, I drop hints all over the place all the time. 

Holla back at ya boy "What Rigger?"
Word!


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 29, 2010)

Most of us reveal "Who We Are" in our sig at the bottom of our posts.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 29, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> Most of us reveal "Who We Are" in our sig at the bottom of our posts.


"Most" (debatable) may, but some are not permitted, and others chose not to. See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/17841-privacy.html .


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 29, 2010)

In agreement with Derek, many of us would actually love to share more about where we work in order to talk about the projects that we work on, but permission is not available for us to do so. As with What Rigger?, I will talk privately as long as the subject is something that I am able to discuss as several members have found out. Of course, we have to be in agreement that our employers are not discussed by others, either.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky in some ways, I am encouraged to post and let people see where and who I work for. It's free advertising. I do have to be very careful about any advice or information I give out. I have to be sure to follow the CB TOS and then I have to double check to be sure that any info passed on is accurate and clear so that I don't confuse or mis-lead anyone. Like What rigger, if I feel there is any room for error, mis-understanding etc., then my advice is to consult your local professional, with "a little bit o' luck" that would be me. If I know what area of the country the OP is in, I will try to suggest firms local to them and let them know if I have worked with them or anyone in the particular company and if the experience was good. A point here, out of professional courtesy, I will not bad mouth or bash any company. If I have no knowledge good or bad, I'll state that. If I have heard less than complementary things about a company but not direct experience, I will simply say I can not recommend them at this time.


----------



## museav (Dec 30, 2010)

This was definitely an issue with some of my previous employers and I can understand their reasoning. To add to Michael's comments, many impressions and relationships do involve a personal element. There are a number of firms whom I would hesitate to recommend based on my personal experience, or lack thereof due to some cause, however I try not to disparage those firms as my experiences may be anomalies. And there may be companies or providers I would recommend for one situation but not in another.

I also believe that there is an aspect of posting in forums that many do not consider that is directly relevant to this discussion. The reality is that any response read and acted upon by not only the directly intended recipient, but also by any members or guests of the forum. Adding to that, posts may be taken out of context by those who do not read the entire discussion. Thus one does often have to be very careful in what one posts and why I often tend to address things on a more general basis unless there can be no confusion in the potential interpretation or application of what is offered.


----------



## shiben (Dec 30, 2010)

What Rigger? said:


> If we converse enough, you might even find out who I am (nobody special, really...just a BMX nerd with guitars who has suddenly taken up boxing...this is no joke...) and/or what my gig is. But let's be honest, I drop hints all over the place all the time.



Your the only one with a secret job that not only intriuges me but I cant figure it out. You drop plenty of hints but I just cant come up with what it might be.


----------

